# "I like women"



## S'mon (Jun 18, 2011)

I was getting a lot of ads for gay dating in the google ads bars & columns on ENW.  So I typed "I like women" into the URL/Search bar in Google Chrome, pressed enter, and a day later the ENW google ads bar looks like this:


_Gorgeous Ukraine Girl
22,000+ Ukraine Girls' Profiles Choose your Perfect Girl & Marry!
AnastasiaDate.co.uk
Meet Polish Singles
Connect with Polish Singles today! Match - The Original Love Guarantee
Match.com | The Leading Online Dating Site for Singles & Personals
Meet Romanian Women
1000s of Single Romanians Online Free Sign Up!
RomaniaKiss - Romanian Dating, Romanian Singles, Romanian Personals & Chat
Virgin Media Broadband
Get a Virgin Media TV, broadband & phone bundle and save £5 a month_


----------



## RedTonic (Jun 18, 2011)

So Google is trying to sell you on mail-order brides via EN World? Nice! A captive audience for any campaign.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 18, 2011)

[MENTION=463]S'mon[/MENTION] - Next try "I like S'mores."


----------



## El Mahdi (Jun 18, 2011)

And don't think of the Stay-Puft Marshmallow Man...Google Ads will know if you do!!!!!!


----------



## S'mon (Jun 19, 2011)

El Mahdi said:


> And don't think of the Stay-Puft Marshmallow Man...Google Ads will know if you do!!!!!!




I'm flying to Scotland via Gatwick airport soon.  The Google ads bar just came up with:

"Gatwick Airport - Booked Your Parking Yet?"

Fools - don't they know I don't drive!!


----------



## Umbran (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, at least it shows Google really does respond to your search history


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 20, 2011)

Umbran said:


> Well, at least it shows Google really does respond to your search history




Hmm...  I wonder what ads I will get if I search for Dwarves, midget, little people, and amputees each day.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 20, 2011)

S'mon said:


> I was getting a lot of ads for gay dating in the google ads bars & columns on ENW.




Stop searching for them then!


----------



## Matt James (Jun 20, 2011)

Morrus said:


> Stop searching for them then!




Quoted for emphasis!


----------



## S'mon (Jun 20, 2011)

Morrus said:


> Stop searching for them then!




Sexually harrassed by Morrus, yaay.


----------



## Kzach (Jun 20, 2011)

S'mon said:


> Sexually harrassed by Morrus, yaay.




That should be on a t-shirt for the next Gencon.

"I was sexually harassed by Morrus... yay!"


----------

